# Locked my keys in the van, anyone got ideas?



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

Last year when I went to Spain the insurance company told me they wouldn't pay out if I couldn't produce two sets of keys, so I left one home with my Brother. I thought there was a van key on that set too.

Anyway two days ago I locked my keys into the E700G garage and it seems I don't have the van keys on the spare, only the start key. There are spare van keys but they must be inside.

I have some small hope I can move the sliding passenger window, but if not, any clever thoughts? 

Thanks
John


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

Any roof vents you can open? Failing that are you a member of the AA/RAC ? They may be able to open it? Failing that a decent locksmith should be able to pick the garage lock. 

If you are really desperate then you could smash a side window, use a screwdriver on the garage lock or maybe find out which person sized vent you can get through an dhow much it is. i.e. what is the cheapest thing to break to get in. I would guess the garage lock as you can probably temporarily secure it from the inside ?

Sorry I can't be of more help.

Good Luck.


----------



## Nordet (Jan 27, 2008)

If you need a locksmith - Harrison Locks in Worcester
http://www.harrisonlocks.co.uk/

Plenty of Hymer experience


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

JustRadio said:


> Last year when I went to Spain the insurance company told me they wouldn't pay out if I couldn't produce two sets of keys, so I left one home with my Brother. I thought there was a van key on that set too.
> 
> Anyway two days ago I locked my keys into the E700G garage and it seems I don't have the van keys on the spare, only the start key. There are spare van keys but they must be inside.
> 
> ...


Hi
I did the same with my hymer,luckly a young fitter at Brownhills came to my rescue with 3 bunches of keys,the route I was going down was to drill the lock on the small garage door,cheaper to replace a lock barrel than a window.
good Luck
george.
scottie


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Can you knock out the hinge pins on th egarage door and remove it that way.


Dave p


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

This may be a stupid answer but what did you lock the garage door with? We need a key to lock our Hymer Garage door.

Sonja


----------



## thegamwellsmythes (Jul 29, 2008)

I may be getting a bit paranoid but making suggestions by PM might be a better idea than posting publicly.

Good luck with the keys.


----------



## martin1485 (Jul 17, 2009)

Brick through the window? :roll:


----------



## ponsaloti (Jan 17, 2010)

Call a locksmith. No damage and get him to cut you a none chipped key.
If you were closer most I would charge you is about £60 total.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Think out the cheapest option.
Breaking a lock may involve replacing all the van locks... expensive.
Heki rooflights are also expensive. Do you have any smaller rooflights that you could squeeze through? They may be cheaper.
Most van doorlocks (Hymer may be different) can be opened by AA, RAC or locksmiths without too much damage but plan your actions to get your keys quickly as I imagine the alarm, if set, will fuzz your mind while looking for the keys.
Would a phone call to Hymer or a Hymer agent be a useful idea?
Alan


----------



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

RedSonja said:


> This may be a stupid answer but what did you lock the garage door with? We need a key to lock our Hymer Garage door.
> 
> Sonja


No, because you can turn the key back into the locked position before you close the garage. I think everyone but you does it, saves using the key again, but there's a penalty if you do what I did.


----------



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

martin1485 said:


> Brick through the window? :roll:


Is that a song title?


----------



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

Thanks to everyone for the advice, I knew that I'd had keys cut after I'd twisted the last of the Hymer original set somehow, and I went in a hunt. Thought it might be in the van but as luck would have it I found on a key ring with a bike lock in the store, lucky or what? A lesson learned.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I just love a happy ending.


Dave p 8)


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

I too love a happy ending  Must remember never to put the key back in the locked position. I didnt know you could do that.

Sonja


----------



## ponsaloti (Jan 17, 2010)

I learnt my lesson about 5 years ago.
I locked the keys in the van while out on a job 25 miles from home. How bloody embarrassing, I'm a locksmith and all the tools were in the van.
Got Mrs out of bed to bring me the spare set. Needless to say she was not to pleased, 11pm, van is stuck in Dagenham engine plant.
First thing next morning I cut myself a blade and it now lives in my wallet which is always on my hip.


----------



## waggy3 (Jun 24, 2008)

to all motorhomers.
when i was coach driving my employer put a full set of keys in a couple of plastic bags to keep them waterproof sealed them with insulation tape and fastened them with tape to a pipe or whatever somewhere where they could easyly be reeched in case the driver locked them in the coach or lost the other set .
it saved a lot of trouble if they nwere lost abroad or at the other end of the country.
sorry this wont help in this instance butsome one may think it a good idea
roy


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Have a look at one of these;

http://www.randrsecurity.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=2139

They come in a variety of sizes - including one that will hold the electronic transponder type key that many of us have. Being magnetic, it is not too difficult to find a suitable place to secrete such an item away from where dirt and muck might knock it off but only known to the driver and co-driver.

They are available from many different outlets from about £2.00 up.

That way you always have a set of keys available but they are far from easy to locate unless you know where they are.

It is a neat version of the plastic bags suggested for coaches!

Hope that might be of interest,

Dave


----------



## ramblingon (Jul 15, 2009)

When my son locked me out of my car I called the AA- No problem they soon broke in for me. :wink:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

when I was an AA patrolman back in the 1970's we used to have a chart for who took the quickest time without damage to gain entry to a locked car.
I only got the record for most expensive, RR. with engine running.no scratches or marks,, 23 secs. the owner was very grateful, but furious that it was so easy, complained to RR.
We used to get notes from manufacturers as to how to gain entry etc, where to tap the front wing of a certain top class car to make the relay jump and release doors. 8O 8O 

happy days.

cabby


----------



## boskybee (May 12, 2006)

I heard that if it is a remote control, you can ring the person with the second key and get them to click the key fob down the phone while you are standing close to the van and it will unlock the door ~ never tried it though. :lol:


----------



## ponsaloti (Jan 17, 2010)

Mobil phone thingy is an urban myth.

Magnetic box, plastic bag or tie wrapping a spare key to the vehicle may seem like a good idea until the van gets stolen.
Imagine the van is found with the spare set of keys in the ignition. If you were the insurance company, whould you pay out.
Get a blade cut and put it in your wallet. Cheap as chips, we charge £10 inc p+p.

Hope this helps


----------

